# Quickie Flush With Underbelly



## ShinesMulletShak (Jul 7, 2005)

In the process of purchasing the 30 RLs and with the underbelly how can I install the Quickie Flush? The dealer is located about 150 miles from me and just started thinking about installing one on the new tt. Seems like the underbelly would be a job to get into.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A lot of people have done it and the job varies from 2 to 4 beers long depending on if you have help or not.

Dropping the skin is not much of a problem it is putting it back up that takes the effort. People have done everything from crawl along on their back using their knees to push it up to using a floor jack and a 2x4. The skin is very durable and has taken a lot of abuse. One thing to note is that many people report breaking the self tapping bolts used to install the skin so you should plan on having a supply on hand.

Look in the photo gallery/modification section and you will find a few pictures of some of the installations. Take plenty of pictures and post them if you do the job yourself but if it is done by the dealer request that it be tested before you leave. There was a recent post where the dealer did a very poor job and there was a MAJOR leak.


----------



## ShinesMulletShak (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks Andy, think I will get dealer to do it.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Yes, Camper Andy is correct. Check out the Gallery for the Quicky Flush and the other great mods the Outback guys have come up with.







Your DW will want to see the gallery of mods.. There are nice camping pictures too!
And welcome to this terrific site.

Jan


----------



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

We have the 30RLS and love it. Haven't had a chance to use it yet (slept 3 nights in the yard, but that is going to change on the 22nd - we are going camping, woo hoo).

Only complaint we've had so far I took care of with the 3" memory foam topper - for the bed. I bought a queen size and did not cut it down so the regular queen size sheets fit it better.

Anyway welcome!

Betty King


----------

